# Can vocalise gurus identify this one?



## robcat2075 (Feb 25, 2015)

Does anyone have a source for this vocalise?

This appears in book of Marco Bordogni vocalises adapted for trombone study by Johannes Rochut.

However, there appears to be no original source for the very first one in this set, excerpted below, in any known Bordogni collection. The current consensus is that Rochut must have written it himself, but I am doubtful since it covers no pedagogical ground that others do not and there would be no reason to create it if it didn't already exist.

My own suspicion is that he inadvertently used a vocalise from some composer other than Bordogni, perhaps by getting some loose pages mixed up.

There were lots of vocalise composers besides Bordogni... *does anyone recognize it and can you point me to a source where it is published?*

The original is likely NOT in bass clef and possibly in a different key, but the melody would be exactly the same.

Any vocalise gurus out there?


----------

